# Old Timers S_x PG-13



## blackhawk19 (Nov 29, 2007)

Old Timers S_x

The husband leans over and asks  his wife, "Do you remember the first time we had s_x together over fifty  years ago?

We went behind this very tavern where you leaned against  the back fence and I made love to you."

Yes, she says, "I  remember it well."

OK," he says, "How about taking a stroll around  there again and we can do it for old time's sake?" Oh Charlie, you old devil,  that sounds like a crazy, but good idea!"

A police officer  sitting in the next booth heard their conversation and, having a chuckle to  himself, he thinks to himself, I've got to see these two old-timers having  s_x against a fence.

I'll just keep an eye on them so there's no  trouble. So he follows them.

The elderly couple walks haltingly  along, leaning on each other for support aided by walking  sticks.

Finally, they get to the back of the tavern and make their  way to the fence.
The old lady lifts her skirt and the old man drops his  trousers  As she leans against the fence, the old man moves in. Then  suddenly they erupt into the most furious s_x that the policeman has ever  seen. This goes on for about ten minutes while both are making loud noises  and moaning and screaming.Finally, they both collapse, panting on the  ground.

The policeman is amazed. He thinks he has learned something  about life and old age that he didn't know.

After about half an  hour of lying on the ground recovering, the old couple struggle to their feet  and put their clothes back on.

The Policeman, is still watching and  thinks to himself, this is truly amazing, I've got to ask them what their  secret is.

So, as the couple passes, he says to them," Excuse me,  but that was something else. You must've had a fantastic s_x life  together.  Is there some sort of secret to this?"

Shaking,  the old man is barely able to reply, "Fifty years ago that wasn't an electric  fence."


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 29, 2007)

ROLF -  that's a good one!


----------



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

I got a charge out if that one


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 29, 2007)

That's one of the best ones yet!


----------



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

Why are there so many jokes about older folks and sex????????


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well there's a lot of us Boomers and that's all a lot of us can do is just joke
about it


----------



## scotty (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 There is an old italian saying about that.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 29, 2007)

hehehe ! roflmao , good one


----------

